# Diahrea and Upset stomach?



## Hopefull mum

Hey ladies,
Im 25 weeks pregnant and for the past 24 hours iv been having a really upset stomach but it comes and goes like I woke up with it and had diarhea and then ate and had some panadol and then didn't have it for the rest of the day until now :/ about to go to bed and I just had a really upset stomach and more diahrea :/ is it a pregnancy thing? Or should I be worried?


----------



## kikistobwin

I had a similar thing happen a couple days ago. I tried not to worry about it and ate bland foods. I felt better the next day. I'm not sure what it is, but I hope you feel better. If could just be a little bug, but if it doesn't go away soon I would call your dr.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I seem to get it every week - I don't usually get it but seem to have it really frequently right now so just put it down to pregnancy.


----------



## Hopefull mum

Thankyou :)
Iv woken up and felt really nauseous :( rang my delivery suite and the midwife told me its gastro :/ iv had gastro before and it's not as bad as that ! So now I'm waiting for my dr to get back to me! But hopefully it just goes :)


----------



## TheSmpsns

I know bowel sensitivity can worsen in pregnancy, I get upset tummy and diarrhea at least weekly. Kinda weird, but my doc says its generally normal.


----------



## MommyJogger

Hmm... not sure how helpful this will be. I've had the sudden diarrhea/upset stomach a couple times now really bad and off and on mild. I tracked it down to certain foods that I'm craving now but never ate pre-pregnancy. Maybe make a note of foods you ate 1-2 days in advance each time it happens so that if it keeps doing it you might can figure out how to avoid it? My doc and mw both said it was nothing to worry about when it happened to me as long as I wasn't violently puking as well. I think it's fortunately just a pregnancy thing and not serious, but I would definitely insist on an appointment if it doesn't go away. :hugs: I know it doesn't feel good. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Ash0619

This happens to me weekly. My doc said just to make sure I drink plenty of water cause diarrhea can cause dehydration. Other than that it's normal. I've heard ladies say they would rather have diarrhea than constipation, so I think we're the lucky ones! :dohh:


----------



## Hopefull mum

I'm so glad I'm not the only one !! Has anyone had a bit of nausea to go with it? No vomiting just feeling a bit sick with the upset tummy!!
It's weird because the upset stomach feeling comes in mornings then I'm fine all day and then happens again at night! And I find it's accompanied by a lot of wind !


----------

